# "A romantic hero of the keyboard."



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

The thread title is a quote of Harold C. Schonberg, referring to Earl Wild. Listen to him, supported by Arthur Fiedler and the London Symphony Orchestra, perform Paderewski's Piano Concerto in a, Op. 17. You may be obliged to agree. The music is late Romantic flamboyance at its best, and Mr. Wild does it justice.

I have on an _Elan_ (Wild's label) CD, but it's probably on YouTube.


----------

